# [User des Jahres] Nominierung 2012



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2012)

Da ja schon der zweite Advent ist, wird es langsam Zeit, wir brauchen eine Vorschlagsliste
für die besten User 2012, der amtierende Pokal Inhaber möchte ein Paket versenden. Ich mache
jetzt mal nicht viele Worte, ihr kennt das Prozedere. 

Ich bitte euch um eine Liste von 10 Usern, die euch in diesem Jahr am besten gefallen haben.
Die User die am häufigsten vorgeschlagen werden, kommen in einen neuen Thread in einer 
Umfrage. Den Pokal bekommt, der User mit den meisten Stimmen. 

Die Nominierung endet am 20.12, dann beginnt die Umfrage, los geht es!



```
Kandidaten User 2012
01. __________
02. __________
03. __________
04. __________
05. __________
06. __________
07. __________
08. __________
09. __________
10. __________
```


sieh auch hier http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....s-Jahres-Nominierung-2012?p=416130#post416130

Normierungen zum User des Jahres

*Nr *
*Nominierte *
*Stimmen*
01
Audsuperuser
+++++|
02
Aventinus
++
03
bike
+
04
Blockmove
+++++|+++++|+++++|+
05
Benni89
++++
06
Borromeus
++
07
Chräshe
+
08
dalbi
+++++|+++
09
Deltal
+
10
diablo150973
+++++|
11
Gerhard Bäuerle
+++++|+++++|
12
hucki
+++
13
IBFS
++++
14
Jesper_MP
+++++|+++++|
15
Jochen Kühner
++
16
Kirchengemiende_Ostrach
+
17
Larry Laffer
+++++|+++++|+
18
Lippelandstern
+++++|+++++|+
19
mariob
+++++|
20
Markus
++++
21
Matze_001
+++++|+++++|+
22
Mäuseklavier
+++++|+
23
MSB
+++++|+++++|++++
24
M-Ott
++
25
Onkel Dagobert
+
26
Perfektionist
++++
27
Pizza
+++++|
28
PLC_Gundel
+++++|
29
PN/DP
+++++|+++++|+++++|+++++|+
30
Rainer Hönle
++
31
Ralle
+++++|+++++|+++++|
32
rostiger Nagel
+++++|+++++|+++++|+++++|+++
33
Tigerente
+++
34
safety
+++++|+++++|+++
35
SoftMachine
++
36
Structured Trash
++
37
Thomas_1975
++++
38
Thomas_v2.1
+++++|+++++|+++
39
Tommi
+++++|+++
40
Unimog-HeizeR
+++++|+
41
vierlagig
++
42
vollmi
+
43
zotos
+++++|+









bis Beitrag #51
geliefert haben RN; M-Ott; PN/DP; zotos; Tommi; MSB; Gerhard Bäuerle; hucki; der_iwan;  SPSKILLER; Unimog-HeizeR; Mäuseklavier; Lipperlandstern; Larry Laffer; AUDSUPERUSER; Matze001; Blockmove; Dalbi; Aventinus; Tigerente1974; Zersch; Krumnix; Paule; TobiasM; MeisterLampe81; Thomas_1975; PerferktionisTIA; Daisy; S_Everz


----------



## Matze001 (9 Dezember 2012)

Nur einen Tag Zeit bis die Welt untergeht... 

Dann bin ich mal gespannt wer es dieses Jahr schaffen wird!

Meine Liste kommt, wenn ich mal nicht im Halbschlaf in die Tasten haue!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Nur einen Tag Zeit bis die Welt untergeht...
> 
> Dann bin ich mal gespannt wer es dieses Jahr schaffen wird!
> 
> ...



Ich möchte die Maya mal sehen, wenn die sich geirrt haben, das 
wird für die ein Weltuntergang, weil Sie es nicht schaffen bis zum 
24.12 alle Geschenke zu besorgen


----------



## hucki (9 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Maya mal sehen, wenn die sich geirrt haben, das
> wird für die ein Weltuntergang, weil Sie es nicht schaffen bis zum
> 24.12 alle Geschenke zu besorgen


Naja, ca. 50% der Maya würden doch so oder so erst am 24. losrennen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Dezember 2012)

Was ihr immer mit eurem Maja Kalender habt.......


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ........
> [/CODE]



Wählen wir eigentlich diesen nicht den UnUser des Jahres ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2012)

Axel dein Kalender ist von 2011


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2012)

dann mach ich mal den Anfang, die Reihenfolge ist willkürlich



> 01. MSB
> 02. Thomas_2.1
> 03. Matze_001
> 04. Tommi
> ...


----------



## M-Ott (10 Dezember 2012)

Also, alphabetisch sortiert:



```
Kandidaten User 2012
01. Blockmove
02. Gerhard Bäuerle
03. IBFS
04. lila Stern
05. MSB
06. PN/DP
07. Ralle
08. rostiger Nagel
09. Safety
10. Tommi
```


----------



## PN/DP (10 Dezember 2012)

```
Kandidaten "User des Jahres 2012"
01. Aventinus
02. Blockmove
03. Gerhard Bäurle
04. hucki
05. Larry Laffer
06. Mäuseklavier
07. rostiger Nagel
08. Safety
09. Tommi
10. vollmi
```

Harald


----------



## M-Ott (10 Dezember 2012)

@Helmut
Nimmst du auch die Wahl zum Publikumsliebling in die Hand?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> @Helmut
> Nimmst du auch die Wahl zum Publikumsliebling in die Hand?



wollte ich eigentlich nicht, aber wenn sich keiner nach vorne drängt, mache ich gleich einen Thread auf.


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Dezember 2012)

darf man sich zum Publikumsliebling selbst nominieren?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> darf man sich zum Publikumsliebling selbst nominieren?



In deinen besonderen fall machen wir eine Ausnahme


----------



## zotos (10 Dezember 2012)

```
Kandidaten User 2012
01. Chräshe
02. dalbi
03. diabolo150973
04. Lipperlandstern
05. Markus
06. Perfektionist
07. PN/DP
08. rostiger Nagel
09. Safety
10. Thomas_v2.1
```

War wie immer nicht leicht und ggf. auch Tagesformabhänig.


----------



## Tommi (10 Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein Beitrag:


> 01. Rostiger Nagel
> 02. Matze 001
> 03. Rainer Hönle
> 04. diabolo.....
> ...



Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MSB (10 Dezember 2012)

Reihenfolge Alphabetisch:

```
01. Blockmove
02. hucki
03. Lipperlandstern
04. PN/DP
05. Ralle
06. rostiger Nagel
07. Safety
08. Thomas_v2.1
09. Tommi
10. zotos
```


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Dezember 2012)

```
Kandidaten User 2012
01. Blockmove
02. Thomas_v2.1
03. IBFS
04. Lipperlandstern
05. Larry Laffer
06. PN/DP
07. Ralle
08. Rostiger Nagel
09. MSB
10. JesperMP
```


----------



## hucki (10 Dezember 2012)

Meine Kandidaten User 2012, alphabetisch sortiert:

```
[FONT=courier new]01. Blockmove[/FONT]
[FONT=courier new]02. diabolo150973[/FONT]
[FONT=courier new]03. mariob[/FONT]
[FONT=courier new]04. Markus[/FONT]
[FONT=courier new]05. Matze_001[/FONT]
[FONT=courier new]06. PN/DP[/FONT]
[FONT=courier new]07. Ralle[/FONT]
[FONT=courier new]08. Rostiger Nagel[/FONT]
[FONT=courier new]09. MSB[/FONT]
[FONT=courier new]10. zotos[/FONT]
```


----------



## der_iwan (11 Dezember 2012)

Meine Wahl

Kandidaten User 2012
01. Larry Laffer
02. Rostiger Nagel
03. Ralle
04. Lipperlandstern
05. vierlagig
06. PN/DP
07. Ralle
08. diabolo150973
09. MSB
10. JesperMP

ohne Reihenfolge

der_iwan


----------



## SPSKILLER (11 Dezember 2012)

```
Kandidaten User 2012
01. Thomas_v2.1
02. Larry Laffer
03. Borromeus
04. Gerhard Bäurle
05. Safety
```


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (11 Dezember 2012)

Audsuperuser
Benni89
dalbi
mariob
Matze001
Pizza
PLC_Gundel
Ralle
Rostiger Nagel
Thomas_1975


----------



## Sinix (11 Dezember 2012)

```
alphabetisch:
Blockmove
Deltal
Helmut von der Reperatur:ROFLMAO:
Jesper MP
Jochen Kühner
MSB
Onkel Dagobert
Perfektionist
PN/DP
Tigerente1974
```


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Dezember 2012)

```
Kandidaten User 2012

01. Safety
02. Tommi
03. RN
04. Gerhard Bäurle
05. PN/DP
06. Jasper_MP
07. Matze_001
08. Blockmove
09. IBFS 
10. Ralle
```


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Dezember 2012)

Meine Favouriten :





> 1. Aventinus
> 2. Blockmove
> 3. Jesper MP
> 4. Ralle    <- da ich jetzt, da ich selber Mod bin überhaupt erst ermessen kann, was der sich immer für eine Arbeit (so im Hintergrund) gemacht hat ...
> ...



Gruß
Larry


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Dezember 2012)

Unimog-HeizeR
Benni89
dalbi
mariob
Matze001
Pizza
PLC_Gundel
Thomas_V2
Rostiger Nagel
Thomas_1975


----------



## Matze001 (11 Dezember 2012)

Unimog-HeizeR
Benni89
dalbi
mariob
Audsuperuser
Pizza
PLC_Gundel
Thomas_V2
Rostiger Nagel
Thomas_1975


----------



## Blockmove (11 Dezember 2012)

Safety
dalbi
Ralle
Rostiger Nagel
Structured Trash
Tommi
PN/DP
Larry Lafer
Gerhard Bäurle

Reihenfolge ohne Wertung

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## dalbi (11 Dezember 2012)

Unimog-HeizeR
Benni89
Matze001
mariob
Audsuperuser
Pizza
PLC_Gundel
Thomas_V2
Rostiger Nagel
Thomas_1975

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Aventinus (12 Dezember 2012)

Sorry an diejenigen, die es auch verdient hätten, daber ich darf ja nur 10 Leute nominieren.

Blockmove
Jesper_MP
Larry Laffer
MSB
Perfektionist
PN/DP
Ralle
rostiger Nagel
safety
Thomas_v2.1


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Dezember 2012)

Bisher sind ja schon einige Nominierungen eingegangen,  ich würde mich noch über ein paar mehr freuen. 

Es sind doch einige User die sich hier sehr mit Rat und Tat einbringen, da durch ein großen Teil ihrer
Freizeit opfern, damit anderen geholfen wird.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (12 Dezember 2012)

Blockmove
hucki
Larry Laffer
MSB
PN/DP
Ralle
rostiger Nagel
safety
Thomas_v2.1 				
mäuseklavier


----------



## Zersch (12 Dezember 2012)

SoftMachine
rostiger Nagel
Tommi
PN/DP
Mäuseklavier
Gerhard Bäurle
Safety
Lipperlandstern
MSB
Zotos


----------



## Krumnix (12 Dezember 2012)

Blockmove
Larry Laffer
PN/DP
Ralle
rostiger Nagel
Mäuseklavier
Gerhard Bäurle
Safety
Lipperlandstern
Zotos


----------



## Paule (12 Dezember 2012)

In alphabetischer Reihenfolge:


> Blockmove
> dalbi
> Matze_001
> Mäuseklavier
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2012)

nächste Woche ist Annahme schluß, also bitte fleißig Nominieren...


----------



## vierlagig (13 Dezember 2012)

wer dieses jahr ernsthaft vierlagig nominiert hat nicht mehr alle kessel in der anrichte!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Dezember 2012)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wer dieses jahr ernsthaft vierlagig nominiert hat nicht mehr alle kessel in der anrichte!



Sei froh das keine UG nominiert hat


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2012)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wer dieses jahr ernsthaft vierlagig nominiert hat nicht mehr alle kessel in der anrichte!



Huch das war ja ich, bestimmt ein Versehen, kommt nicht wieder vor.


----------



## TobiasM (17 Dezember 2012)

Blockmove
diablo150973
IBFS
Jochen Kühner
Larry Laffer
Lipperlandstern
Markus
PN/DP
Thomas_v2.1
Unimog-HeizeR


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (17 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel
Ralle
Gerhard Bäurle
Safety
MSB
PN/DP
Tommi

not in alphabetical order..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2012)

es kann nur noch Heute Nominiert werden, wer noch möchte.....


----------



## erzteufele (19 Dezember 2012)

habt ihr nix zu schaffe


----------



## thomas_1975 (19 Dezember 2012)

Unimog Heizer
Audsuperuser
mariob
Matze_001
Jesper_MP
PN/DP
rostiger Nagel
Thomas_v2.1
Perfektionist
Bike

sind meine Wünsche
gruß Thomas


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Dezember 2012)

Normierungen zum User des Jahres

Jesper_MP
Kirchengemeinde_Ostrach
MäuseklavierPN/DP
Tigerente
zotos

hmmm, wo hab ich eigentlich das Wort "Normierungen" herkopiert? muss wohl in #1 so drinne gestanden haben *ROFL*

gabs sowas nicht in der Vergangenheit schonmal?

PS: den ROFL nehm ich eventuell zurück oder entschuldige mich zunächst mal dafür 
Helmut, irgendwie ist Deine Autokorrektur schlecht justiert:





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe mal den Beitrag von Tiegerente1974 hier her Zittiert und nehme in mit in die Normierung auf.
> Jetzt ist es noch eine Woche für die Normierungen, ich bitte um Beiträge.....


----------



## M-Ott (19 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> hmmm, wo hab ich eigentlich das Wort "Normierungen" herkopiert? muss wohl in #1 so drinne gestanden haben *ROFL*
> 
> gabs sowas nicht in der Vergangenheit schonmal?
> 
> ...



Ja, Helmut, ganz eindeutig, aber schon seit letzem Jahr: 



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Upps schon wieder ist Dezember und bei mir auf der Anrichte steht noch ein Pokal, bevor
> der Staub ansetzt möchte ich den lieber schnell weiterreichen. Aus diesen Anlass Rufe ich
> ich zum *Normierungs*verfahren des User 2011 auf.
> 
> ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2012)

Nominierung bleibt Normierung, warum sollte man das ändern?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2012)

Ich könnte noch ein paar Nominierungen gebrauchen, da ich über 10 Teilnehmer habe
die in frage kommen, es sind aber nur 10 möglich.


----------



## Daisy (19 Dezember 2012)

Audsuperuser
dalbi
Lipperlandstern
mariob
Pizza
Puzzlefreak
PLC_Gundel
Ralle
Rostiger Nagel
Unimogheizer


----------



## Tigerente1974 (19 Dezember 2012)

Hat da etwa jemand nach 6 Jahren seinen Dritt-Account rausgeholt? :s11:


----------



## S_Everz (20 Dezember 2012)

PN/DP
Larry Laffer
SoftMachine
Blockmove
dalbi
MSB
Jesper_MP
Lipperlandstern
Markus
Gerhard Bäuerle


----------

